# Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question.



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

Ok so heres the story. My buddy is a tech at an Audi dealership and recently was able to get a free ko4 off a TT. He drives a 98 vr6. He wants to know what he would need to have the ko4 be able to go on the vr6. Heres what we know so far:
-manifold-I think eip or atp could get a ko4 flange on there?
-downpipe
-?we think stock fuel should be fine, maybe fpr, not sure though? bigger injectors say 330's, fuel pump?
-custom chip, anyone know where to get that done, ?eip?
-hes running stock compression so that should be fine with the ko4 as long as he doesnt push it too much.
-intercooler, my buddy would be able to get a side mount probable for free off a A4 or would we need a front mount, I dont really think a front mount would be needed except for looks, but how would we run the intake if we got a side mount?
-oil lines, etc.
thats all i can think of as of now, the only reason he would decide to go ko4 is because well he got it for free and the car is his daily driver so if we can get 240hp out of it that would be real great. Also the car would really be able to go at like 2800rpms so the spool up would be real fast. 
I know some of you will think this idea is dumb but it would be kinda cool to have a ko4 vr6. Please no flaming. Thanks a lot.


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (Pap337)*

definately too small for the vr6, but if your only looking for 240hp, it would probably work just fine. Hope you have deep pockets for tires every year, lol


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (MunKyBoy)*

I mean he gonna go bigger turbo later, but hes gonna redo the whole engine at that time and all that but this would be a quick little job, pretty inexpensive.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

you know you have a k04 on a vr6 when you go to measure backpressure and you need a nitrous pressure gauge


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (Pap337)*

the only problem i can for see is when you want to up grade it will be a bitch i will have a t3/t4 for sale soon and cheep too( i have to put a new oil seal in) and if you go with a atp or simlar manifold you will be on the right track


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (Pap337)*

Too small. It will choke the engine, if the motor doesnt blow it right off.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (nycvr6)*

hahaha, ill tell my buddy that one. But it would be in the 240-250hp range dont you think?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (Pap337)*

I highly doubt you can make that kind of power with that turbo. that turbo is just way to small, hell i think that turbo is too small for a 1.8t. They cant even make that power with that turbo. It would choke the motor, you would need like 40+ psi out of it to make that power, if the turbo could spin that, it wouldnt last a week. Bare minimum on a vr6 is a t3t4, i think that is way too small too. T4's are great for street driven vr6's. Youll always want more power trust me, it's like crack.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (nycvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nycvr6* »_I highly doubt you can make that kind of power with that turbo. that turbo is just way to small, hell i think that turbo is too small for a 1.8t. They cant even make that power with that turbo. It would choke the motor, you would need like 40+ psi out of it to make that power, if the turbo could spin that, it wouldnt last a week. Bare minimum on a vr6 is a t3t4, i think that is way too small too. T4's are great for street driven vr6's. Youll always want more power trust me, it's like crack. 

if it is off a 225TT, it is capable of about 270HP


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
if it is off a 225TT, it is capable of about 270HP

I was talking WHP naturally.


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (nycvr6)*

I think were gonna go ahead with the little project since it wont be costing him much. Do you guys think the stock fuel system would be fine or should we upgrade and also where should he buy a manifold from, atp?


----------



## Quiz (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (Pap337)*

This is like strapping rubber bands around a bulls nuts till they fall off!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

haha nyc thats why i said the nitrous pressure gauge to check backpressure.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_you know you have a k04 on a vr6 when you go to measure backpressure and you need a nitrous pressure gauge 
























but yea as everyone has already sait that ish is WAY TOO SMALL, maybe good for a junkyard setup for a 4cyl but on a VR , itll be spooled by 2500 rpm and will prolly die out by 4k


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

There's a set of K03 mani's for a VR on ebay right now. If you are going to do anything with a K03/4 besides throw it away, at least put 2 on. 
Sell that K04 and smile


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

If you want to do it to say 'I did it'.... fine.
The Ko4 is a poor choice for a 'larger' displacement engine.

Practical side: once you install this turbo, converting over to
a different config later (bigger turbo)
will cause you to need to re-do the entire plumbing system,
basically the entire project.
Suggestion: Have ONE goal/plan in mind and stick to it.
This will save you money and time in the long run.
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

How about if we put 2 ko4's on there, would that be hard to do and what would be the potential of tha?. Also how how programming on that go?


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pap337)*

these guys are telling u it aint worth the grief,listen and save yourself money,okay it was free but after buying manifold(or fabbing one)aswell as DP,IC,WG,BOV,BC,and all the other bits u will need to buy it wont be cheap and if the plan is to tear it out a year later,then seems insane,buy a decent sized turbo for a VR and as pointed out will be cheaper in the long run and will have far better results,there are a number of VRT on here,running loads of different set ups,but i bet there isnt one single Ko4 any idea why








Stick it on ebay,as there is a demand for these from the guys running Ko3,and if it's new(or nearly)u should get enough to buy a used t3/4,or add a few sheckles and buy something bigger,then all that work might be worth the hassle


----------



## Pap337 (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (rossmc1)*

true, maybe ill just slap on my ride, thatll be direct bolt on


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Pap337)*

that's a better idea


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (Pap337)*

you would really need 2 Ko4's to make it worth while on a vr6. Is it a mk3 or 4. If its a mk 3 I recommend C2 software, but he would be better off getting the kinetic kit and doing it right from the start.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (all-starr-me)*

Running a small turbo doesn't make a turbo kit any cheaper. It looks like you guys are thinking that because the power goal is low, that the project will cost less to build. If he wants to turbo his VR6, he should do it right the first time. All the effort that will go into that K04 build-up will be such a waste. The engine would still need a good tune, etc ... so it's just not worth it. The turbo is just one tiny piece of the puzzle, and getting it for free is not going to show much difference in the final price.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (Pap337)*

Yeah thst makes more sense,aslong as u then dont put the ko3 on the VR http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (Pap337)*

the HPA setups only use K03 (albeit 2 of them), and they make great power. I believe they use a modified k03s in the grassroots single turbo kit.


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (TBT-PassatG60)*

ask them how many pound there runing plus there modified KO3 or KO4s 
the only reason there using those small turbos for a smooth transition between lag and full boost
just my 2 cents


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_the HPA setups only use K03 (albeit 2 of them), and they make great power. I believe they use a modified k03s in the grassroots single turbo kit.

I believe they use 2 K04s not K03s.
From HPAs site: Stage I Twin Turbo Component list:
1bar ( 14.5psi ) 

-2 K04 K20 turbochargers -Velocity tuned HGP Exhaust Manifolds -45mm Down pipes -Compression reducing head plate (7.8:1) -Hi-Flow HGP cast aluminum Intake Manifold -Dual Side mount intercoolers -Proprietary Hi-Flow formed Silicon and Stainless piping -Hi flow fuel injectors -Hi-Flow Mass Airflow sensor -Hi-Flow secondary fuel pump -Re-tuned factory ECU -Proprietary Electronic boost controller


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (TBT-PassatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-PassatG60* »_the HPA setups only use K03 (albeit 2 of them), and they make great power. I believe they use a modified k03s in the grassroots single turbo kit.

Nope. 
The twin turbo kits use use KO4's with custom exhaust housings and the single turbo kits use a hybrid T3T4 or a HGP30R turbocharger


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Anyone put ko4 on VR6? btw this isnt a dumb post question. (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Check ebay theres a guy on there that sells twin turbo vr6 manifolds on there and i think he said they fit the ko4 perfectly.


----------



## Ajlepisto (May 1, 2003)

*Re: (rossmc1)*

why are people saying the Ko4 is too small...?
the 1.8t come with a ko3! Isnt that smaller?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Ajlepisto)*

Yeh, it is. The K03 is hideously undersized for the 1.8t. 
We're talking 1.8 vs. 2.8 liters of displacement here. The difference between a K03 and a K04 isn't even worth posting about. It certainly doesn't make up for a whole other liter of displacement!


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

k04 sucks fat pole even on a 1.8t. nevermind a vr6


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

says who? Some of them want ko4 for track, not everyone wants to drag race! big turbo wont really work since by the time you start hitting boost you have to slow down for next turn. smaller turbo works better for that application. I will be doing a ko4 later on just cause I dont wanna see crap load of pipes in my engine bay or spend tons of money!


----------

